# Pinelog WMA...No Furbearer Hunting



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2015)

So with all this talk about being able to carry an AR to hunt furbearers, I looked into it. 
If you know me, you know I hunt Pinelog. Last year was the first year I ever saw NOTHING about Furbearer hunting. All Previous years and then again This year, it says "No Furbearer Hunting".........So much for being able to take my AR to Pinelog during Furbearer season

WHY did they do this? At least I can take it this afternoon(thats the plan) and during Deer Season, but I dont understand why they had to eliminate Furbearer season at Pinelog. I have seen MANY Bobcats there so its not like they are struggling to survive......OK, rant over


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe the land owners are letting other people trap for money?  All I know im ready to kill a hog off there when it opens for small for game!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 8, 2015)

Jonboater said:


> Maybe the land owners are letting other people trap for money?  All I know im ready to kill a hog off there when it opens for small for game!



There is a Special hog Hunt going on this weekend, right now!
I went out yesterday afternoon for a bit........awe it was nice being out there, even in the heat.
Same ole song and dance; lots of sign, no pigs seen. But  was only out there a few hours.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2015)

Pine aint had but a couple furbearer seasons in yrs and yrs. I guess thats why. So those people own pine log?


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 3, 2015)

davidkelly8489 said:


> I live on east valley Rd at the base of pine log mtn and I asked this very question because it's freaking loaded with bobcat, fox ,and coyotes, beaver, in the swamp I've seen muskrat ,mink otters at the lake and at the swamp and cannot do a thing about because I love to trap so I about blacked out  anyway I asked Mike cline when he was over pine log I don't know if you remember him or not he told me that the neals and the howes has got kids and grand kids that coon hunt it and trap it I know Phillip Howe and Blake Childers hog hunt with dogs over there and slap wear em out I personally know Blake and his brother chad both  are real dang good guys chad shoes our mules and horses but Blake is a sure enough hog hunter they kill or transport any hogs he just runs his dogs Phillip does the same I've never seen or been with them and they kill a hog and they've caught some monsters I think Bobby neal takes his grandkids coon hunting up there so if your not kin to the neals or good friends with them and the howes your pretty much crap outta luck! Which I will say this I haven't seen them or heard them coon hunt over there for awhile at least 6 or 7 years since the kids gotten older but I always see Blake and Phillip! I've killed a lot of hogs on pine log I've killed a 260 pound bear in 2013 opening weekend of bow season up  near were the plane crashed that was my second bear on pone log .I've killed a lot of deer pine log is also one of my favorite wma's to hunt I've killed two big boars with a bow separate years both weighing well over 350 pounds we also ride mules over there so I shoot something way off I'm packing that mother out I don't do the dragging deal or quartering it up a packing it out with a heavy flipping frame pack



Your post got me curious about a couple of things.

Where is this swamp you mention?  Is it near the lake you mention?  And is that Neels Lake or down by Allatoona?

And whereabouts was the site of the plane crash you mention?


----------



## davidkelly8489 (Sep 7, 2015)

Canis latrans I'd be more than happy to show you I live on landers Rd Right off east valley I'm 5 minutes from the management road on east valley give er take private message me I'll give my phone number we'll take a hike!


----------

